# Is there any gold in old oscilloscopes?



## tutorus (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello refiners, 
I've got an old 1967 Tektronix oscilloscope. It has several well coated boards , I'm not quite sure about the gold content. Actually, I don't know if it is really gold what I see in them.
Can you give some advice on this?
Thank you,
Tutorus


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 22, 2007)

Tutorus,
I have found some very heavy gold plated
items in old tektronix and HP test equipment.
Treat it just like you would with computer
fingers just try to keep solder out of the mix.
Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 22, 2007)

If the CRT, on Tektronix o'scopes, has a ceramic body, it is most likely completely coated on the inside with gold plating.


----------

